# Assorted mix?



## Skurecki (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the aquarium hobby and im looking around and haveing alot of difficulty picking out what type of Chichlids i would want in my aquarium. My Tank size is 65 Gal

i found this one site that sells a assorted mix

(livefishdirect.com) any of you guys delt with them before?

would it be ok for me to get a assorted mix? the site says 

"Pseudotropheus Assorted" 
"Assorted Malawi Mbuna Mix" "
Allow the florist to make you a bouquet! Let us do what we do best and select a colorful mix of compatible healthy fish for you!"

i was looking up Pseudotropheus and there is atleast 8 different types of them. is it ok to mix them? 

Last question (for nowanyways)

Another thing that intrests me is the Electric Blue Lobster....would it be ok for me to put it in the same tank as my Cichlids?


----------

